# Stellar Lumens (XLM)



## DB008 (18 January 2018)

https://www.stellar.org/​
I think this coin has tremendous potential for the future

It has had a dramatic rise from about 0.03 to the $0.50 - $1 range the last 6 months.

Stellar Lumens was originally a fork from Ripple, then rebuilt from the ground up.

Cheap to send (fractions of a penny) and quick too (2 - 5 seconds)




*Jed McCaleb*
​Jed McCaleb is the CTO and cofounder of Stellar.org, where he leads technical development.


*Background*
​Jed believes in consciously leveraging technology to reduce inefficiency and improve the human condition. He created eDonkey, one of the largest file-sharing networks of its time, as well as Mt. Gox, the first Bitcoin exchange and in 2011, Ripple. Recognizing that the world’s financial infrastructure is broken and that too many people are left without resources, he cofounded Stellar Development Foundation in 2014. Jed is also an advisor to MIRI, which researches artificial intelligence for positive impact.

https://www.stellar.org/about/jed-mccaleb/​


*Stellar Fees*​
There is a nominal fee, referred to as a _base fee_, associated with each operation in a transaction. The sender of the transaction incurs the fee.

The fee functions as a deterrent: Though nominal, it discourages users with malicious intentions from flooding the network (otherwise known as a DoS attack).

The base fee is currently set to .00001 XLM. The fee will increase if the system suspects an account is submitting transactions with the malicious intent to bring down the network.

No one profits from the base fee. The ledger collects those funds and redistributes them in the process of *inflation* (see the next question, below).

XLM also had Ledger Nano S integration - with inflation too. This is a very handy feature. Very easy to set up. Think of it as dividends paid out weekly (Tuesday Australia time).


*Inflation*​
The Stellar network has a built-in, fixed inflation mechanism. New lumens are added to the network at the rate of 1% each year. The network also collects a base fee for each operation in a transaction. The funds from base fees are added to the _inflation pool_.

As a balancing measure for the ecosystem, anyone who holds lumens can vote on where the funds in this pool go. Each week, the protocol distributes these lumens to any account that gets over .05% of the votes from other accounts on the network.

https://www.stellar.org/developers/guides/concepts/inflation.html​
*

*
*Lumenaut - Community Pool*​
100% payout, zero fees

By the community, for the community

https://lumenaut.net/​


----------



## DB008 (21 January 2018)

DB008 said:


> XLM also *had* Ledger Nano S integration - with inflation too. This is a very handy feature. Very easy to set up. Think of it as dividends paid out weekly (Tuesday Australia time).




Typo there.

It "has" Ledger Nano S integration and you can earn inflation to your account. It's a very easy process to set up and pays out weekly Monday USA time.


----------



## SuperGlue (21 January 2018)

Are there any exchanges in OZ that handle altcoins like Stellar, Monero, etc.
Any recommendations?


----------



## DB008 (23 January 2018)

Coinspot is the easiest way, but they are expensive

Another method is to set up an account with BTC Markets and Binance
Buy Ethereum on BTC Markets, send it to Binance and trade on Binance

Binance has a larger selection of Alt coins and better pricing than Coinspot


----------



## trading_rookie (16 February 2018)

@DB008, have you had any bad experiences dealing with os exchanges like binance?

I have minimal verification accounts setup with binance, kraken, etc...but feel more comfortable playing in my own backyard.

Have you dealt with coinspot? Do they allow you to trade crypto for crypto with basic verification? Can you then either move crypto or even fiat out of their exchange? Or does the above have to be done after you've provided them your mugshot?


----------



## SuperGlue (17 February 2018)

DB008 said:


> Coinspot is the easiest way, but they are expensive
> 
> Another method is to set up an account with BTC Markets and Binance
> Buy Ethereum on BTC Markets, send it to Binance and trade on Binance
> ...




Thanks DB008.


----------



## DB008 (17 February 2018)

trading_rookie said:


> @DB008, have you had any bad experiences dealing with os exchanges like binance?
> 
> I have minimal verification accounts setup with binance, kraken, etc...but feel more comfortable playing in my own backyard.
> 
> Have you dealt with coinspot? Do they allow you to trade crypto for crypto with basic verification? Can you then either move crypto or even fiat out of their exchange? Or does the above have to be done after you've provided them your mugshot?




Hey trading_rookie, see my post above # 4

A problem with Coinspot (at the moment) is that you can only sell in $5,000 lots. So, lets say you purchase $2k of something and in a few months its up to $20k. To sell it, for cash/fiat or trade to another crypto, you have to sell that $20k in 4 lots ($5 x 4 lots).

I do use Binance. The verification process was fairly simple. Took 2 goes at it for some reason to get verified.
The only issue with Binance is 'dust'. This is where you sell something and there still remains some tiny tiny amount that didn't go through in the order. Binance have said that they do this on purpose because it allows them to offer faster trading. So, your left with 'dust' which is 0.00000434 of XYZ coin (example coin).

I try not to keep anything on the exchanges as they either get hacked or go belly up. Bitgrail is the latest one. Purchase said crypto and move it to a hardware wallet  ASAP. I'm not trading, l'm just holding onto my crypto for long term.


----------



## DB008 (14 March 2018)

An in-depth look at Stellar with David Mazières - chief scientist at Stellar.



​


----------



## DB008 (24 July 2018)

*StellarX* has been announced - this will be their SDEX (Decentralised Exchange) that Stellar.org alluded to earlier this year.

https://www.stellarx.com/​
Introducing StellarX, a user-friendly, peer-to-peer marketplace. We’re free, fast, and list every asset class imaginable. Crypto, fiat, bonds, commodities, and more.

StellarX will be open to the public this summer.​

*Stellar and Tempo*

Stellar Lumens has been utilised by Tempo to be the base cryptocurrency for a new global payment platform purported to be the largest in the world for crypto-fiat exchanging.

Utilising Stellar as its base currency, Tempo seeks to become the world’s largest crypto payment network by simplifying the exchange process from crypto to fiat. To accomplish their lofty goal, Tempo will be using the Stellar Decentralised Exchange (DEX) for liquidity purposes.

The goal of Tempo, like most payment networks, is to offer ease and affordability to merchant and customers seeking to deal in crypto to fiat transactions.


*Stronghold*

The Stronghold exchange announced their partnership with IBM to offer the network’s first official, venture-backed USD anchor. Institutional investors will be able to exchange US dollars for Stellar Lumens (XLM) and any other asset listed on the Stellar network, through the stronghold platform.
The ‘Stronghold USD’ token is asset-backed (at one-to-one U.S. dollars per coin) with reserves held by a state-chartered trust company (Prime Trust will be acting as the custodian for USD accounts). Stronghold, which recently raised seed funding from Freestyle Capital, will use Stellar’s blockchain protocol to issue and transact Stronghold USD while providing access to liquidity through its institutional exchange services and the custodial relationship with its partnered trust company.

https://www.businesswire.com/news/h...ches-Venture-Backed-USD-Token-Stellar-Network​


----------



## DB008 (9 September 2018)

​


----------



## DB008 (9 September 2018)

*IBM Blockchain World Wire*​IBM Blockchain World Wire, the new financial rail that can simultaneously clear and settle cross-border payments in near real-time. Integrating with your existing payment systems, you can replace costly opacity with affordable transparency – and that can bring greater financial opportunity to all.

IBM runs over 60% of the world’s transactional systems.
97% of the world’s largest banks are IBM clients
90% of global credit card transactions are processed on IBM mainframes


https://www.ibm.com/blockchain/solutions/world-wire​
https://www-01.ibm.com/common/ssi/cgi-bin/ssialias?htmlfid=43012843USEN

https://www-01.ibm.com/common/ssi/cgi-bin/ssialias?htmlfid=00018400USEN​

*IBM Introduces 'World Wire' Payment System*
*on Stellar Network*


​
IBM has launched a blockchain-based payment system called Blockchain World Wire. According to IBM, the new payment network uses digital currency on Stellar's blockchain to "clear and settle cross-border payments" in near real time.

The Stellar network is a distributed, blockchain-based ledger that facilitates cross-asset transfers of value. Like Ripple, Stellar can handle exchanges between fiat-based currencies and digital assets. Using this protocol, IBM wants to make it possible for financial institutions to move money quickly and reliably, while cutting off intermediaries and complexities associated with traditional international payment systems.

Speaking with _Bitcoin Magazine_, Jed McCaleb, co-founder of the Stellar Development Foundation, said, “IBM's implementation of the Stellar protocol has the potential to change the way money is moved around the world, helping to drastically improve international transactions and advancing financial inclusion in developing nations."

To use the new payment system, two financial institutions have to agree on the currency — a stablecoin or any digital asset — to be used as a bridge asset between any two fiat currencies. The companies will use their existing payment system, connected to World Wire's API, to convert the first fiat into a digital asset. World Wire will then convert the digital asset into the second fiat currency simultaneously, completing the transaction. The details of the transactions will be recorded "onto an immutable blockchain for clearing."

Earlier this year, IBM partnered with Stronghold to create the Stellar network's first U.S. dollar-pegged stablecoin called “Stronghold USD.”

At the time, IBM's Vice President of Global Blockchain Jesse Lund had said, “IBM will explore use cases with business networks that we have developed, as a user of the token. We see this as a way of bringing financial settlement into the transactional business network that we have been building.”

IBM's latest moves provide competition for Ripple's products aimed at institutional clients, such as the xCurrent and xRapid. However, there are concerns about Ripple's appeal to financial institutions due to low scalability and privacy problems.​
https://bitcoinmagazine.com/articles/ibm-introduces-world-wire-payment-system-stellar-network/​


----------



## DB008 (11 September 2018)

*Introducing Interstellar*

Chain and Lightyear have joined forces to create a new company
that will make building and operating on Stellar even easier.

https://interstellar.com/​


*Announcing Interstellar*

*Lightyear has acquired Chain and is now called Interstellar*​
Chain Merges with Lightyear, Goes All-In on Stellar

_Combined company, to be called Interstellar, will help organizations build on the Stellar Network; Stellar Development Foundation to remain independent_

SAN FRANCISCO, September 10, 2018 — Chain, Inc. (“Chain”) today announced it has been acquired by Lightyear Corporation (“Lightyear”), a Stellar-focused commercial entity formed last year with the support of the Stellar Development Foundation. The Chain and Lightyear brands will be retired and the combined company will be re-named to Interstellar.

The merger brings Chain’s enterprise products and customer base to Stellar’s global public ledger, creating an end-to-end solution that will enable organizations to issue, exchange, and manage assets on a highly-scalable public network. Chain’s cloud ledger service, Sequence, will allow organizations to easily track assets as they move between private ledgers and the Stellar network.


Key facts:

Adam Ludwin, who is Chain’s CEO, will be Interstellar’s CEO
Jed McCaleb, who co-founded the Stellar Development Foundation and Lightyear, will be CTO of Interstellar
The Stellar Development Foundation, which develops the Stellar protocol and supports the open source community, remains independent

“Chain’s team has led the market for enterprise adoption of blockchain technology, which is a critical component of building a future where money and digital assets move over open protocols,” said Jed McCaleb. “We are thrilled to be joining forces to help organizations build on Stellar.”

“Chain has admired Stellar for years, and from day one we’ve shared their goal of enabling financial assets to move seamlessly over the internet,” said Adam Ludwin. “Chain has worked from inside the enterprise while Stellar has focused on the network between organizations. As a single team we will have a complete view and set of capabilities to make value-over-IP a reality.”

Interstellar’s product portfolio will also include StellarX, a recently announced marketplace for trading assets on Stellar. StellarX is currently in beta and will be launching to the public soon.

At close, Interstellar will employ 60 people, with its headquarters in San Francisco and offices in New York City and Singapore.

*https://medium.com/interst**ellar/announcing-interstellar-24ff0bc2d89c*​


----------



## DB008 (19 February 2019)

​


----------



## DB008 (13 March 2019)

Stellar is changing logo and will also be introducing a new format on their website, possibly all of Stellar.org will be redone to a new scheme.



​


----------



## DB008 (13 March 2019)

2019 Roadmap is out

There is too much to list. Heaps going on at Stellar

https://www.stellar.org/roadmap/​

Stellar Dashboard gives a nice overview of the Stellar network in real time

https://dashboard.stellar.org/
​


----------



## DB008 (13 March 2019)

​


----------



## DB008 (19 March 2019)

IBM Worldwire


Jesse Lund from IBM explaining it




​
Promo from IBM

​


----------



## muzammil (27 January 2020)

DB008 said:


> View attachment 85773
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well!! Did you know? Stellar is one of the leading altcoin in the crypto market as a lot of people are looking for the best opportunity to invest in stellar. according to crypto experts stellar price prediction the price will rise high in the year 2020
https://coinpedia.org/information/stellar-price-prediction/


----------



## DB008 (5 January 2021)

*Ukrainian Ministry of Digital Transformation to develop virtual assets and to facilitate CBDC infrastructure with the Stellar Development Foundation*​


*SAN FRANCISCO, January 4, 2021* — On December 28, the Ministry of Digital Transformation of Ukraine and the Stellar Development Foundation (SDF) signed a Memorandum of Understanding and Cooperation, within which they will work on the development of a strategy for virtual assets in Ukraine.​​​Under the Memorandum, the Ministry of Digital Transformation and SDF will work to develop a modern virtual asset market infrastructure and enhance Ukraine's status as an innovative digital country in the financial market in Eastern Europe.​​​“The Ministry of Digital Transformation is working on creating the legal environment for the development of virtual assets in Ukraine. We believe our cooperation with the Stellar Development Foundation will contribute to development of the virtual asset industry and its integration into the global financial ecosystem,” said Oleksandr Bornyakov, Deputy Minister of Digital Transformation for IT Development. “Another important aspect of this cooperation is contributing to the development of the infrastructure for a Ukrainian national digital currency. Most of the world's leading countries are developing their own national digital currencies. The National Bank of Ukraine has been researching the possibility of CBDC implementation since 2017. It demonstrates Ukraine's movement towards one of major financial trends. At the Ministry, we aspire to ensure our country's adaptation to technological innovations and competitiveness in the financial market in Eastern Europe.”​​The memorandum outlines the core focus of the partnership as follows:​​
cooperation on the development of the virtual assets market in Ukraine;
provision of support to projects related to virtual assets;
implementation and regulation of stablecoin circulation in Ukraine; and,
facilitation of the development of the digital currency of the Central Bank in Ukraine.

​“We believe digital assets and national digital currencies are one of the most important innovations of our lifetimes and we are excited to play a role in the creation of Ukraine’s digital asset infrastructure,” said Denelle Dixon, CEO and Executive Director, Stellar Development Foundation. “Through the leadership of the Ministry, Ukraine has demonstrated its commitment to fostering an environment of innovation for the digital economy. We look forward to working with the Ministry and other stakeholders to digitize the hryvnia, to bring Stellar-based tools and services to the people and businesses of Ukraine, and to introduce new partnership opportunities in Ukraine to businesses in the Stellar ecosystem.”​​​Stellar Development Foundation will officially launch its activity with Ukraine in January 2021.​

https://www.stellar.org/press-relea...-the-stellar-development-foundation?locale=en



.​


----------



## DB008 (7 December 2021)

*Starlight: A Layer 2 Payment Channel Protocol for Stellar*​
Stellar has scaled well since the network’s launch in 2014 while maintaining fast and safe finality guarantees. However, at SDF, we’re building for a future where everybody around the globe has equitable access to financial services. We’re targeting a scale that goes beyond what blockchain has demonstrated is possible today while maintaining fast and safe finality.​​To that end, we’re exploring Layer 2 solutions. We’re taking a look at solutions the blockchain industry has proven to work and are well-suited to enterprises who might build on Stellar. This led us to experiment with payment channels on Stellar. Payment channels are a category of Layer 2 protocols supporting fast payments between two participants, and we’ve demonstrated that we can also use them for high-throughput payments – 1+ million payments per second – between two users.‍​​Starlight is a Layer 2 protocol that defines a bi-directional half-duplex payment channel. At SDF, we’ve evolved the concepts in the previous version of Starlight (prototyped by Interstellar) to make use of new capabilities introduced by recent protocol upgrades (CAP-15, CAP-33) as well as new proposals in review (CAP-21, CAP-40).​​We’ve measured Starlight producing 38 payments per second unbuffered and 1.19 million payments per second buffered in 12 agreements per second. This was observed between two participants connected over the internet using consumer hardware and residential internet services, when those payments are flowing consistently in one direction.​

https://stellar.org/blog/starlight-a-layer-2-payment-channel-protocol-for-stellar?locale=en

.​


----------



## DB008 (26 January 2022)

Huge news

Trying to do smart contracts on ETH and you get stung by huge gas fees. This could be game changing for XLM (should be)​​Smart Contracts on Stellar​​Network Innovation & Our 2022 Roadmap​​SDF’s strategy for 2022 is set and available for all to see on our roadmap. It’s ambitious, but so is our mission of creating equitable access to the global financial system. We need to think big to deliver.​​On our path forward, we’re looking at what we can do this year to further trust-minimized innovation, expand a growing anchor network, and arguably most importantly, maintain an unrelenting focus on increasing the scale of interoperability and inclusion.​​We’ve asked where we can challenge ourselves to adapt to new possibilities and see the opportunity they bring to extend Stellar.​​And most immediately for 2022, we’ve answered that question with smart contracts. Listen to VP of Ecosystem, Justin Rice, share more about the plan to bring smart contracts to Stellar:​











						Smart Contracts on Stellar - SDF Blog
					






					stellar.org
				










​


----------



## DB008 (26 January 2022)

If you looking to swap ETH Stablecoin to XLM Stablecoin, use Ultra Stellar. 











						USDC Chain Swap Tool.
					

Swap your USDC on Ethereum to Stellar and enjoy fast and free payments on the Stellar network.




					usdcswap.com
				






.​


----------



## DB008 (12 March 2022)

Update on XLM Smart Contracts​​Smart Contracts on Stellar: Why Now? Kicking off Project Jump Cannon​
In comes the Stellar network, built to be a blockchain for equitable access that solves these issues. Stellar was cheaper, faster, and had batteries included. By that, I mean anything that required some degree of complex scripting on Bitcoin (and later, Ethereum) was part of the core protocol: asset issuance, a decentralized exchange, multisig, and much more. This way, Stellar avoided the complexity, security implications, and slowness that on-chain scripting, a.k.a, smart contracts, entailed.​
Let’s crystallize this with an analogy.​​Imagine it’s the ‘80s (am I dating myself?) and you need to do scientific calculations. Option one is you could buy an expensive, slow, buggy PC. Or option two, you could buy a fancy TI calculator that is purposefully built, simpler, faster, and cheaper. In other words, early on in our industry, Bitcoin and Ethereum were more like PCs and Stellar the calculator.​​At that time, and for a while afterward, it seemed like we made the right choice to build a lean, efficient calculator. I’ll turn your attention to ICO scams, the DAO, crypto kitties, and other craziness that went down in smart contracts, making Stellar a sensible design choice in contrast.​​In the meantime, more and more people came to recognize the value of Stellar and leverage it to do what it does best. The anchor network of interoperable on/off ramps flourished, and it now serves more than 16 countries (and, through MoneyGram, it will soon reach pretty much everywhere), and drives hundreds of millions of dollars worth of transactions each year. In 2021 alone, the Stellar network processed over 2 billion operations, 155 million of which were payments, and as of this writing, there are more than 6.6 million individual Stellar accounts.​​Just like PCs had the time to work the kinks out, so has the world of smart contracts. We’re seeing real innovation happening that levels the playing field and aligns well with our mission of creating financial equitable access.​​And even though Stellar’s design choice to this point has been very reliable, it’s time to upgrade the calculator.​​Why now?​​Last year presented a tipping point for the network — the introduction of automated market maker (AMM) functionality to the Stellar protocol. These were, obviously, inspired by other liquidity pool contracts in the DeFi world. And they’ve been a huge success.​​That said, what SDF realized during the AMM rollout is that it’s not sustainable to continue to limit key network innovation to protocol-level changes. Changes to the protocol have far-reaching consequences, so you have to be really careful with them. They involve a lot of tinkering to retrofit existing designs, and narrow key development to individuals intimately familiar with the Stellar Core codebase. They’re slow, they’re deliberate, and they require a ton of coordination across the ecosystem, so they don’t allow for easy iteration, and they're not great for ideation and experimentation. If the Stellar ecosystem is to keep growing and adding new functionality, there needs to be a new model for decentralized innovation in Stellar.​​So here we are, kicking off the research and development for *Project Jump Cannon*: native on-chain smart contracts for Stellar! (Like the name? Keep reading until the end to get the explanation.)​​I know earlier I said SDF was wrong… but that’s not actually how I think about it, I just wanted to get you to read this blog. Rather, I think the decision SDF made at the start of the network, and since, was right for Stellar and the direction the ecosystem was taking. It now puts the ecosystem in an exciting position to collaborate and build with so much knowledge about smart contracts today, and do it in a way that stays true to the initial vision – a lean, mean, efficient (and affordable!) machine.​​All that to say, this is not a pivot for the network. The work SDF is supporting on asset issuance, payments, and the anchor network is going full steam ahead. And it’s been going well! (Have you heard of the MoneyGram integration yet?)​​But what it does mean is that the Stellar ecosystem can implement smart contracts in a way that no one else in the market has done yet. I’m not saying that the issues with smart contracts have disappeared. Rather, I’m saying our understanding of their value, various risks, and best practices has evolved.​​Together, we can build smart contracts that will allow developers to grow the Stellar ecosystem and build new financial instruments to promote inclusion. With so much knowledge and experience out there now, there has never been a better time in history to build a new smart contract platform. The corpus of research and prior art in the field provides us with a great toolbox.​​And it’s still going to be Stellar. We’re going to work with the ecosystem to double down on the things that make Stellar what it is: safety, scalability and, above all, equitable access.​​Safety? We want to provide a robust toolset for developers to ensure that their contracts work as intended and minimize the number of footguns. We’ll also start a grant program dedicated to auditing smart contracts.​​Scalability? We want to foster smart contracts that are built from the ground up for parallelism. There is only so much performance you can squeeze from smart contracts that are designed to process one transaction at a time.​​Equitable access? With smart contracts, we’ll see more use cases on Stellar that give more access to the digital economy. It’s important to keep our eyes on the ball and find the right governance structure to prioritize transactions that are close to the network’s mission.​


https://stellar.org/blog/smart-contracts-on-stellar-why-now?locale=en​


.


----------



## DB008 (12 March 2022)

.​


----------



## DB008 (11 June 2022)

‍​MoneyGram Launches Pioneering Global Crypto-to-Cash Service on the Stellar Network​
‍*DALLAS and SAN FRANCISCO – June 10, 2022 — *MoneyGram, a global leader in the evolution of digital P2P payments, and the Stellar Development Foundation (SDF), a non-profit organization that supports the development and growth of Stellar, an open-source public blockchain that allows money to be tokenized and transferred globally, today announced the initial roll-out of a first-of-its-kind global on/off-ramp service for digital wallets to increase the utility of digital assets by creating a bridge between cash and cryptocurrencies. The service, a result of the partnership between MoneyGram and SDF announced in October 2021, is now available in a number of key remittance markets, including Canada, Kenya, Philippines and the U.S. for the first wave of users, with global cash-out functionality expected to be available by the end of June 2022.​​Powered by the Stellar blockchain and Stellar-enabled digital wallets, MoneyGram’s retail agent network, and Circle’s USD Coin (USDC), a fully-reserved dollar digital currency, the service provides cash users access to the world of cryptocurrency via any participating MoneyGram location. This service is a monumental step towards bridging the gap between physical and digital currencies in a way that has not been done before at scale. As it develops, this solution will pave the way for blockchain technology to further financial inclusion, creating fluidity between cash and crypto so more people can benefit from the digital economy.​
To support adoption, MoneyGram will offer this as a zero-fee service for the first 12 months.​


More on link below....

https://stellar.org/press-releases/...crypto-to-cash-service-on-the-stellar-network

.


----------



## DB008 (11 June 2022)

Also on the Stellar network


Coinme Announces USDC-powered Global, Borderless Digital Cash and P2P Payments​
*AUSTIN, Texas - June 9, 2022 -* Coinme, a leading cryptocurrency cash exchange in the U.S., and Circle, a global internet finance firm and the issuer of USD Coin (USDC), today announced at Consensus 2022 a strategic collaboration to integrate USDC into Coinme’s global cash onramp and offramp ecosystem. The integration promotes financial inclusion by enabling borderless digital cash to be accessible across thousands of locations worldwide, making it simple and affordable to cash in, cash out, and send USDC.​​“The crypto industry is leading the charge to make a better, more equitable financial system. We are working with Circle to integrate USDC into our network, allowing anyone with cash to access it at convenient locations in their neighborhood,” said Neil Bergquist, CEO and co-founder of Coinme. “We aim to make money better for the unbanked and banked by enabling people to utilize the power of blockchain technologies. In collaboration with Circle, the Stellar Development Foundation, and our cash and retail partners, we will enable people to upload their dollars and send them like a text message to nearly any phone in the world.”​​​*Integrates USDC on Stellar for Fast and Affordable Transactions*​​To enable low-cost and fast USDC transactions, Coinme will offer USDC on the Stellar network. USDC on Stellar provides near-zero transaction fees and settlement of transactions in seconds. The Stellar network is powered by the Stellar Consensus Protocol, ensuring USDC sent via Coinme is secure via a decentralized network.​​“With Stellar’s growing ecosystem of wallets and exchanges supporting USDC on Stellar, Coinme will power another critical access point for consumers to easily and affordably participate in the digital economy by offering global cash on/off ramps,” said Denelle Dixon, CEO of Stellar Development Foundation.​​The service will begin rolling out in June 2022. For more information and to receive updates on the availability of the service and locations launching, please visit here.​​


More on link below...

https://www.circle.com/en/pressroom...obal-borderless-digital-cash-and-p2p-payments​

.


----------



## DB008 (1 September 2022)

.​


----------



## DB008 (4 September 2022)

.​


----------

